# Severum tankmates



## twohuskies (Mar 1, 2008)

I bought 2 sevs from a friend. Thought they were rotkeils, but can't be sure yet because they don't have the red behind the head. Might just be turq/greens...

Anyway, my original plan was to set the sevs up in my 90G, and then move 2 standard JDs in with them. Sevs are about 4.5" and 2" now, and both are believed to be female. JD's are a non-breeding pair with the male at about 6" total, and the female at about 4.5". Neither of the JD's are overly aggressive. Pleco pushes the male out of his cave!

I know my tank, long term, isn't big enough for them forever. My goal is to get a 125 eventually. But, I've heard differing opinions about keeping JDs and sevs together. The nay-sayers say the JDs are too aggressive.

I'd love some opinions from any and all. I'd love to have the JDs in with the sevs, but only if it won't result in fish mortality!

Thanks in advance...


----------



## twohuskies (Mar 1, 2008)

Anyone have any input??? I'm shamelessly bumping my own thread... :lol:


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Jack Dempsey's can be very variable. I've had some individuals that were quite mellow enough that I would trust with sev's in a 125 gallon. But I've also had ones that I wouldn't trust with convicts. :lol: While many cichlid species are variable in personality, but jd's seem to be up there with like green terrors in sheer Dr. Jeckel/Mr. Hyde types ...


----------



## twohuskies (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks for your input, dwarfpike. That's kinda what I've been thinking anyway...I think I'm going to set up a 75 for the JD's, and put some dithers in with them. These sevs seem very timid, and I'm afraid my JD's (especially the male) will terrorize them. I can add some other fish in with the sevs that I think will work better.

I'm just trying to combine some smaller tanks into larger ones so I don't have so many to maintain. But, I don't want to put the playground bullies in with the shyist kid in the class, either! :wink:


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

I'll second the thought of keeping these guys separate. To me, a 75g is a two "medium-large sized" cichlid tank. More than two, and things get ugly... even if it's not physical abuse, it'll make you cringe every time you look at the tank. Even two non-agreeable severums in a 75g can suck the fun out of the tank. JD's vs. severums would be even less fun.

Fish chasing each other relentlessly is no fun to watch... but sometimes it'll help you convince your significant other to let you get another tank! :lol:

-Ryan


----------



## twohuskies (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks for all the input. The sevs are in a 90; I"m going to set up the 75 for the JD's. You know, I just realized that I may think they're pretty wimpy JDs because they've never BEEN with other fish. I certainly don't want to test their "abilities"! 

OK...the JDs shall get their own tank, and the sevs shall have theirs.



> Fish chasing each other relentlessly is no fun to watch... but sometimes it'll help you convince your significant other to let you get another tank!


My biggest obstacle to getting another tank (or getting just the HUGE one that I want :wink: ) is that I may be moving within the next year (depending on the housing market). The thought of breaking down a 125 or 180 and moving it just makes me sick. So, I guess I'll keep tending fish in separate tanks, and try to downsize my smaller tanks.

Thanks again! =D>


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

i have never seen an overly aggressive JD, and *** seen more attitude come from severums then JD's in the past, could just be my experience, but im sure the sevs and JD's would live completely fine together for quite a long time, both are relatively slow growing.


----------



## twohuskies (Mar 1, 2008)

> im sure the sevs and JD's would live completely fine together for quite a long time, both are relatively slow growing.


Well now, we have differing opinions! I don't know whether to try to JDs in there, or just give them their own tank and put dithers in with both! :-?


----------



## MetalHead06351 (Oct 3, 2007)

The chances your jd's are going to fight with the severums all the time would probably be 50-50. With one jd being male and the other female there is a good chance they will eventually breed. That would be very bad for your severums in a 90g.


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Even if the JD's were teddy bears, four large cichlids in a four foot tank is almost guaranteed to get ugly. The 5" mark is when our four-cichlids-in-a-75g got "interesting", and I pulled the plug on that idea before someone got hurt.

-Ryan


----------



## twohuskies (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks everyone, for your continued input. At this point, I"m not going to risk it, so I'm going to give each their own tank and put dithers in each one. I'd rather maintain 2 <more> tanks, than have constant bullying and misery in one. While there may not be a true "bloodbath", I care very much about the comfort of my fish.

I'm not sure these JD's will ever breed. They've been together for 2 years now, and not even a hint of breeding. For whatever reason, they just don't seem to be a loooooooooove connection! :lol: But that's perfectly fine with me...I just enjoy them as fish. I really have zero interest in breeding any fish.

While I "wish" it would work out, I"m afraid I'm with the "camp" that says a 4' tank is asking for trouble with a mixed-cichlid tank. One day, I'll have my 125 or 180, and look out! :fish: :dancing: :fish: :dancing: :fish: :dancing: :fish: :dancing: :fish: :dancing: :fish: :dancing:


----------



## nyree (Nov 17, 2008)

Firemouths, keyholes, kribs,rainbows,convicts.


----------



## twohuskies (Mar 1, 2008)

nyree said:


> Firemouths, keyholes, kribs,rainbows,convicts.


Are you saying I could put these with the sevs? I'd love to add some keyholes or rainbows... :thumb:

If so, where in the world can you buy them?


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

i have a little keyhole with my male severum and they are a great mix. the severum is tolerant of the keyhole and the keyhole minds his business, but is also very brave. cool dynamic between the two.

im in va, but they have them around here once in a while at lfs. if you find some grab em. cool fish.


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

twohuskies said:


> nyree said:
> 
> 
> > Firemouths, keyholes, kribs,rainbows,convicts.
> ...


Rainbows are *awesome*. We've got a pair of them and they're just fantastic to watch. Every ounce of personality that you find in bigger cichlids, just in a smaller package. Too small to even be considered as a competitor by our larger cichlids. Everyone needs a pair of these.

Our LFS has some here in southeast Ohio... probably more of a drive than you'd like to make, though. 

-Ryan


----------



## nyree (Nov 17, 2008)

I've had all these with mine. key holes are no threat as there too small.


----------



## twohuskies (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm VERY intrigued by the endorsements on both the keyholes and rainbows...I have ONE decent LFS that might have one or the other...I'm definitely going on the hunt...THANKS!


----------



## twohuskies (Mar 1, 2008)

BUMMER...ZERO Rainbows in my area. Anyone know an online source? Nobody I can find has them... :drooling:


----------



## jcushing (Apr 6, 2008)

i have a keyhole pair in my tank with a severum, once the sev got to be about 5" it started getting pushy with the keyholes but its nothing crazy, its just that the sev is the dominant fish.

as usual its about having a large enough tank with enough territories for all the fish...


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

jcushing said:


> i have a keyhole pair in my tank with a severum, once the sev got to be about 5" it started getting pushy with the keyholes but its nothing crazy, its just that the sev is the dominant fish.
> 
> as usual its about having a large enough tank with enough territories for all the fish...


what size tank are they in? just curious. also, what else is in with them?
probably a stupid question, but you mean when the sev got to 5 inches, correct?

i think you and i have similar setups, just picking your brain a bit.


----------



## twohuskies (Mar 1, 2008)

I've heard that the keyholes are rather timid fish, so I don't think they'd fare well with my sevs once the sevs get a little larger. I'm on the hunt for the rainbows, and think I may have found a source. :dancing: :dancing: :dancing:


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

i actually heard this as well and have found the complete opposite to be true with my particular fish. he is a little stud, haha.

congrats on your choice and let us know how it goes.


----------

